# My Iybraesil Army



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

After getting some things straight personnelly after redeploying home I have unpacked most of my models and began some work on them. Below you will find pictures of most of my Eldar Army which I will be painting in the Iybraesil Craftworld color scheme.





































I will be posting updates to what I have finished and when I am done will post the completed army as well. Comments and whatnot are always welcome.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Holy shit djinn! How many points is that? Looking forward to the paint job!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thought it did look a sizeable force from the first pic... then the rest followed! :biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I thnk there is about 6,000 points there, still looking for some that I ordered and have not found yet, thye might be in my storage shed. I will get a pic up of my Space Marines one of these days .


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome home, mate! 

Looking...well...huge so far. Can't wait to see 'em all painted; 'twill be an awe-inspiring sight, to be sure! 

:drinks:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

good to see you back in the game. cant wait for the paint.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

:shok: That's a project and a half. Good luck - it looks like the start of something epic.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

No imagine I have twice as many point at least in Space Marines. Right now I have 6 or 7 Land Raiders laying around, not to mention what seems like a billion Rhinos and now that I have a paint scheme in mind for them I am going to start painting on them as well. By tonight I should have some base coat pics of a Jet Bike and a couple other pieces up so you can see what I am doing for the vehicles since all we ever see is a single pic of a Guardian for the color scheme.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh and I know I am missing at least 3 Wraithlords and some guardians and I believe a Vyper or 2. Only thing on my shopping list right now though is to pick up some form storage units, another Division carring case, and modeling supplies. I have seemed to have lost my jeweler files and a few other things that where mainstays in my builders tool kit. Once I get my modeling area built up some more I will get some pictures posted of that as well, having ideas of peg boards and stuff .


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Found 2 more Wraith Guard (total 17), another Vyper (total 5 or 6 now), 2 Avatars (yes I know they are a 0-1), and 3 more Wraithlords (total 4 or 5 now) to add to those pics above. Also I was digging through all my minis, saddened because quite a few became broken in the move and several tanks might to wrecked beyond repair. I will get some pics of my other Armies up soon.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Found 2 more Wraith Guard (total 17), another Vyper (total 5 or 6 now), 2 Avatars (yes I know they are a 0-1), and 3 more Wraithlords (total 4 or 5 now) to add to those pics above. Also I was digging through all my minis, saddened because quite a few became broken in the move and several tanks might to wrecked beyond repair. I will get some pics of my other Armies up soon.


I had an old Predator tank that had, despite all things, survived some poor storage and a house move... only to be stood on by me sorting the rest of the models out :laugh:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That sucks, I am still storming things out and I am now in the process of buying another Army Transport foam for my Army, lol people htink buy the models is expensive but then you look at everythin gyou get for the army, now that is expensive!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> That sucks, I am still storming things out and I am now in the process of buying another Army Transport foam for my Army, lol people htink buy the models is expensive but then you look at everythin gyou get for the army, now that is expensive!


I keep mine stood up in a box with a lid on. Some _do_ take pride of place in a very old GW foam box. I'm going to customise a tool box that's better for the purpose.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is a copy of one modle that is base coated completely. Basing everything else now.... sigh.



















Let me know what you think of the color since there is no example of a vehicle with that color.

Here is a pic of my poor space marines that where not to gently moved while I was gone, you will notice a lot of chipped paint and missing arms (I have the arms, they are just currently not on the body).









This is all of them (well not all of them there is a few pieces kicking around.








My terminators, just at 50 of them.








Yes I lost a piece of my Forge World baneblade...

















After my Eldar the Space Marines are my next project..... sigh.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

No comments on the color scheme as it sit so far, it is still very rough with no shadding and it still needs to be layed out, I just want feed backs on how the colors sit and what additions you would do with the finished product.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi dude.

I'm assuming the paint scheme is the one on the vehicle - the same as here? 

I do like that colour scheme, although I prefer Ulthwe. Just strikes me as being much easier to paint - particularly as you've got so many minis! :laugh:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah Syph, that the Falcon is the paint scheme I am planning on using for my vehicles, or at least the falcons, I am working on a rough Vyper and Jet Brike right now, have not started on any of the guardians but I already know what I am going to paint those. Yeah I do have enough minis to last me for a couple lifetimes .


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good on the basecoating front imho. Lots of work to go yet and the devil will be in the details. Keep it up.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm trying and I am still working on my blending tech, still a bit rust but it is getting there!


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Awsome armys...good luck for your Eldars!!!! The paint sheme looks good so far, this Wraithguard is really well painted , it will take you a long time to paint the whole army!

Do you have some fluff on your army?? i have seen a lot of aspect warriors(Biel Tan), but also lots of motojets, vypers and falcons(Saim-Hann). Is your army based on something?


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats a huuuuge army. How come some of the Grav Tanks don't match in colours?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They are in the process of being sanded, strripped and repained. I bought several collections while I was in Iraq.

Also new additions are coming in the mail, a MK 2 Cobra and a Revenent Titan!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

And I was so proud of that green, too, lol.

Lookin' good, mate.

Cheers!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It was a good Job Hesp, it just did not fit in with my color scheme. What have you been up to?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is the newest update to my army, will be finishing and painting soon enough, hope to get it mostly done before my MkII Cobra gets in.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I've been playing 'Gotcha Last' with any tropical storm willing to give chase. The Titan looks to be a real beast, Larry. Good luck with it!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the Revenant progress. You have pretty much the exact same size and shape base for yours as I have. Like the Eldar Tanks!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I managed to get some of my army painted a bit, so far they have been based with the airbrush, next step is to hit em with the brush.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I could almost cry!

But I won't, lol.

Looking nice thus far, mate. You do have your hands full, lol.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

10k points of Eldar, yeah you can say that. More pictures to follow.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is an update of my latest project:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice, lol. It's no joke to say that your Eldar army is getting bigger and bigger, lol.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

This is some army you have! Nice to see you have the Cobra, the new Cobra sure is a really nice model - much better than the original. Nice painting going on in here too!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree tha the new mdel is much better then the old, I was going to get a MK 2 Scorpion but the day I went to order it they put the pre order up for the Cobra and the weapon on the cobra is so much nicer then the Scorpion.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

so all these models have been painted with the paints you buy at michaels?!!! That's some great work for some cheap paints!!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

No its a mix of paints. Some of them have been models paints you buy at at Hobby Lobby, and yes they are somewhat cheap, but good pigment. 

I use:

*Armory* White Primer
*Citadel Hawk *Turquise, 
*Forumla P3*: meredius Blue, Red Ink, Turquoise Ink, Armor Wash, Red Ink, Blue Ink 
*Vallejo* white, black, grey, (as well as any other shading paint), Gunmetal, 
*Liquitex* White, black, turquiose, blue, ultra marine blue


I also use a blending agent (the bottle broke so I do not have the name)

Also: Pindrill, Brass Rod, M3 320, 800 and 2000 grit sandpaper, Masters Dual Action Gravity Feed Airbrush, W&N Size 1/8, 1/4, 1 and 2 brushes (Gallareia series), Reaper (20/0. 10/0. 0) Brushes, and lastly a lot of water.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn am seeing double? fliddle me with a Eldar ice cone can call me Barbara-o-maracka! Suppose if your boys team up with my boys figure we might have a Empire there! Shall we shoot 'em all in the back, as they run?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just a quick update, actually I have another update with some of the models that are partway done that should have went in a week ago but I did post them in my User Page.

C&C welcome and no these are not done, just the base coat so far, inking, shading and highlighting to go.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Some very nice work happening here brother.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Wraith!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

More updated pictures.

This is a before pic of the Exarch









These are the after pictures.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Looking just amazing there djinn... and so much of it too. The smoothness of the painting is impressive and you know your posing! :wink:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you LVix! I can not take the credit for that pose though, Hespithe did the assemply on that model, it was one that I got in trade from him.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome stuff, my friend.

Really and truly inspirational to get me motivated to start painting again.

The whole mess my health was in over the last couple months made doing anything unpleasant... but I'm better, now, and developing some ideas for a DIY SM chapter (gonna use the 'Mentor Legion' shoulder pads GW's selling for the chapter symbology). should be neat. I'll throw some pics up soon as I actually do something.

Or so I plan.

Keep up the work, buddy (you'll get me painting again in no time!)!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Got some work on my cobra done today here are pics!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The Cobra is looking spectacular D! The smoothness and the shading are outstanding. I love the colour choices and I look forward to seeing this when it is finished.

Keep it up:victory:


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

very nice, i need to get to your painting standard


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I need to get a finished army like you .


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Yo dude, looks great, any decals/etc going on? What colour is the belly? 
You might wanna put a tinnie bit of drybrushing on there. At the moment it's looking a bit too clean. I'd love to see that pull up at a car wash.
You should diffinately store that in a cabinet or put a cover over it when done. Otherwise it'll be a dust collector!
But that all said, cracking job sure to get people going 'wow'


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

loving the cobra man... nice fading of the panels! Must be using an airbrush on this, a military modeller can always spot that stuff.. just wish I didn't lose my Iwata Eclipse during the move! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks you two, yes the panel fading was done using an airbrush. I was meaning to work on it tonight but kinda fell asleep, opps.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Been a while since I updated this but this is the work I have done so far, all the panels have been outlined, the model has been shaded and I have started on some freehand script. C&C welcome!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

How do you do the script?

It looks really good, please don't say a fine brush and a steady hand as i've got neither!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

2/0 Kolinsky brush, a codex, a large curse jar and thinned down, debondded silver paints.

The glyphs are all free hand.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm slightly stunned. I would need a curse jar larger than the model! Very nice work.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You know Underground Heretic, I almost stopped into Bloomington on the way home from the inlaes on the offchance that any of the HO crew was there. Alyways why slightly stunned? The fact that I can paint? LOL.

Oh yeah the glyphs are 3 layers of silver over each other to highlight.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm stunned because they're awesome, djinn. Great work, I don't think I could do that.

Cole Deschain and Son of Horus usually run the show down in Bloomington. Friday is the Game Preserve's 40k night. There's usually a good number of players, if you're in town on a friday you'll probably get a good game from someone. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I will have to keep that in mind next time I am in the area. I am nomrally in Fishers so it is not a horrid drive to swing by and see you all. I will have to make sure to bring an army and the cobra with me during Christmas break.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Been a busy bee today. Here is the update pictures for this.









Striaght over shot. Still working on the cannon, just have it slightly shadded at this point.
















3/4 shot showing the side that was redone thanks to my son repainting half of the model in silver.








Close up of the repaired Eldar Runes that I ended up doing today. These are 3 layer highlighted with multiple silver shades.








Better picture of the Eldar Runes








Blured shot of the vents. I will need to wash them and touch up the inner parts of the vents.
















Head on shot of the Cobra. This is the last thing the bad guy sees before facing a pie platter of doom.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

That's a beautiful model Djinn, it is going to look fantastic when complete. It's tanks like that, that make me want to get an airbrush...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you Squeek, now I just have to finish it!


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

hey dijinn! i didn't know you had that much eldar! go show it to the guys sometime!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey LM I have a post somewhere on M1M with all this stuff listed. You should see my Space Marines lol!


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

oh, i will search. by the power of the holy google, right hand of the almighty omnissiah! <cants lingua-technis randomly in reverent tones>

(i'm in adeptus mech fever. going to be getting me some plasticard soon.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

That Cobra is 'bringing sexy back' no doubt ... (too far i thought so too) I don't know a thing about eldar but the paint jobs you have done thus far look great but that cobra is what did it for me!!

Props sir.

Chaosftw


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I updated my shading. Here is some pics, working on the crew now.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Not sure what your doing with the cannon but im thinking very dark blue with lightning streaks (hehe, talk of night lords, go figure). Maybe on the front and rear hatch also. But that may be too much.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Good idea but with this craqft world their guns are bone, though the lightning idea may have merrit! I will have to tinker with making lighting bolts.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking great Djinn, makes me wanna drop everything and redo the Wave Breaker. 
How are the crew suppose to actually board it?
Is that wooden base, the base?

All the best mate,
Dusty


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My guess is with ladders, there is a contest where you design a drink hang out that I might be doing to show this thing being housed and them kicking back having a cold one.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

hmmmmm... i think something should be done on the cannon. I wouldnt have any idea how to put lightning across bone. Maybe some kind of cracking around the end of the barrel. Just something to show the shear energy/destructive power of the cannon. If you go bone i think th cracking around the barrel is a better option. Especially with some heat weathering at the tip also.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmmm the barrel cracking, with lighting like glow coming from within. Nice D0A! +rep


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

make it work bud, i know you can do it. iz gots the faith!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Man Djinn, that is one sexy model. The shading/highlights are tops and I love the lettering on the edges in a big way. Nice, nice work.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I will be pulling the airbrush out and trying to practice the cracking effect. I need to go look on CMON and see if there are any good examples of it. With the interior and barrel done all I have to do is a couple touchups and hit the bottom.


----------

